# were to find bright colored jackets and pants???



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I was and have been looking for some bright like neon orange or bright yellow blue jackets and pants...not having to match colors or anything I am really trying to find the brightest orange jacketi can find and preferrably little thicker but that much doesn't matter


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Special Blend had some sick light colored stuff last year. Plus you can get it pretty cheap now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya I have looked at all special blend stuff and my friend has the green color its sick and very bright I am mostly looking for a bright orange or yellow


----------

